# scroll saw blades



## halken (17 Jul 2007)

Ive been given an old nutool scroll saw which seems to be working perfectly but has no blade fitted, are all scroll saw blades the same or are the ends different. I have searched for nutool blades but i cant find them any where has anyone used a nutool 18inch scroll saw and knows where i can get some blades


----------



## Gill (17 Jul 2007)

Not all blades are equal  . There are basically two types, pin-headed and flat headed. Blades with pins rest on a cradle on the top arm of the saw and hook into place on the bottom arm. Flat headed blades are clamped into place on each arm. I'm not familiar with the Nutool saw so I don't know which sort it takes, but most modern saws have the clamp system for flat blades.

If you search the "Scrolling - Scroll Saws" section of the forum I'm sure you'll find much more info about saw blades. A useful starting point might be this thread.

Gill


----------



## halken (18 Jul 2007)

does anyone know what kind of blade i need for a nutool scroll saw


----------



## halken (22 Jul 2007)

halken":2qehfrh9 said:


> does anyone know what kind of blade i need for a nutool scroll saw


ive found some in b and q saw works great now all i have to do is clean the saw bed


----------



## Woodmagnet (22 Jul 2007)

Kenny, Machine Mart sell blades as well page 107 of the catalogue. :wink:


----------



## halken (22 Jul 2007)

kevin":3qbqm12w said:


> Kenny, Machine Mart sell blades as well page 107 of the catalogue. :wink:


thanks kev ill have a look


----------

